# Waiting After Silicone



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi All, new member here. I've had a pair of Azureus for just about a year now, and I recently decided to extend my collection at the MWFF. I set up an additional tank (10 gal long) for a pair of thumbnails. I ended up coming home with a sexed pair of d. vents.

Anyway, while I was there, someone made the point of the importance of making sure everything was sealed off (specifically the background) with silicone or something of that nature. Having had experience with other, larger frogs getting into what seemed like impossibly small, unwanted spaces, I quickly decided that was a good idea.

I got aquarium grade silicone (100%) yesterday and secured the background and covered up any spaces I saw. The tube says to wait 24 hours for the silicone to cure and 48 before using the aquarium. I understand that silicone fumes are pretty toxic, so I just wanted to see how long people thought I should wait before adding the frogs. They are currently in a small sweater box with a damp paper towel, some sphagnum moss, and a coco hut.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

from my experiance you shouldnt have much trouble after the 48 hour period. but someone else may have more advice.

hope it helps 
james


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

That's what I figured, I just wanted to make sure that I'm not introducing my new frogs into a toxic environment. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I generally wait 48-72 hrs depending on how much silicone and how deep it is. If I am setting up a large tank and using silicone to secure driftwood to the glass I wait 5 days. I try to us the least amount possible.

I figured its better to wait a extra day or two, especially when your dealing with small creatures that will be affected much more dramaticaly then we would.

I also smell the silicone to see if any fumes are noticeable, probably not good for me, but I do it for the frogs


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

That's a good suggestion. I didn't really use all that much, I just used it to plug holes between the background and the terrarium itself, and it is only a 10 gal. long, so not much was really used. Thanks for the input!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Your welcome, remember its better to be safe than sorry. I have learned the hard way.

I onced had set up a 65 gallon for a group of leucs. I used alot of silicone to secure the driftwood in placed on the bottom and back of the tank. I think I waited 36 hours before setting it up and adding water. I put water in it and two days later the tank water was black and the water was foamy. The silicone hadn't sured completly because I used so much and was desipating in the water. I had to nearly tear the entire tank apart.

Fortunately I hadn't put frogs in there yet, but thats why i wait for 5 days with driftwood now.


----------



## kisanjong (Sep 21, 2008)

i have a 72hr rule for general sealing / background adhesive . but as stated it depends on the thickness of the silicone.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

i recently did a gs backround. i waited around 36-48 hours after i applied the coco chunks to the backround before adding my plants. now a week later i have pieces of the coco coming off thats clearly got a good amount of silicone on it. i think all the green firewood in the basement where i made the tank had something to due with the prolonged cure time.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Like stated before it depends on how thick it is, but I go by the smell test. if it still tingles my nose, it's no good.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Fans really help to speed up curing time.  Honestly tho - A vivarium should be setup and cycling for at least 2 weeks in my opinion before adding any frogs...

We add plants, mosses, etc 48 hours after siliconing with fans on the viv during curing time.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Sometimes I can still smell silicone after a month, especially if I'm using it to attach tree fern pieces to the glass for some reason


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

I've read on alot of tubes of "safe non toxic when dry" silicone, that after they are cured , if they are exposed to moisture they can sweat some sort of chemical or acid. I would think it would happen more if the stuff is not allowed to fully cure before plants are added. When it is thick, or in a place with low air flow, it can take a while for it to be fully cured. Maybe this is the smell that lingers


----------

